# Biete: Lenkrad Speedlink DARKFIRE Racing Wheel inkl. Pedalkit, PC/PS3



## luke1970 (10. Juli 2012)

Biete Speedlink DARKFIRE Racing Wheel Lenkrad für PC und Playstation inkl. Pedalkit. 
Nur einmal benutzt und somit in einem einwandfreiem Zustand. Rechnung vom 02.02.2011 vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgende technische Eigenschaften: 

-2 Force Vibration Motoren für ein aufregendes Spielgefühl 
-entwickelt für PC und PlayStation 3 
-bequeme Erreichbarkeit der 6 frei belegbaren Sondertasten 
-2 frei belegbare Sondertasten direkt im Lenkradkranz integriert 
-extrem griffig und komfortabel durch die mit Silikon beschichteten Seitengriffe 
-robustes und rutschfestes Pedalkit 
-2 Schaltwippen 
-großer Lenkbereich von 220 Grad 

Preis: 15,00 EUR
Bei Versand kommen noch die Versandkosten von 6.90 EUR als DHL Paket dazu.

Gruß, Bernd


----------

